# Royal Oak and M/L Classic Bicycle Swap Week 9/18-9/24



## pkleppert (Aug 17, 2022)

*Start the Classic Bicycle Swap Week by stocking up at the Royal Oak Classic Bicycle Swap Meet being held at the Royal Oak Farmer's Market 316 East 11 Mile Rd. 48067 and then make an all day visit at the Henry Ford Museum in Dearborn MI.  Next, drive about an hour and a half down to the Memory Lane Swap Meet at the Wood County Fairgrounds 900 W. Poe Rd, Bowling Green OH. 43402 Thursday thru Saturday.  Here's a chance to spend some quality time with our local collector's*


----------



## catfish (Aug 17, 2022)

Great news!


----------



## JOEL (Aug 29, 2022)

I just realized there is a 4 day gap between shows. Makes it difficult for travelers to do both...


----------



## pkleppert (Sep 7, 2022)

JOEL said:


> I just realized there is a 4 day gap between shows. Makes it difficult for travelers to do both...



There is the Henry Ford Museum, Greenfield Village, the Detroit Zoo, Sleepy Hollow (Jerry Peters Jr.) bunch of craft beer joints in Royal Oak and the "GAP" is only 3 days, not 4


----------



## sm2501 (Sep 16, 2022)

Don't forget about Bicycle Museum of America in New Bremen. 

Who's going to Royal Oak? I'll be there bright and early Sunday!


----------



## bicycle larry (Sep 18, 2022)

ANY PICTURES YET


----------



## onecatahula (Sep 18, 2022)

From Steve, our man on the ground:


----------



## bicycle larry (Sep 18, 2022)

onecatahula said:


> From Steve, our man on the ground:
> 
> View attachment 1697790
> 
> ...



THANKS FOR THE PICS


----------



## bicycle larry (Sep 18, 2022)

WELL I GUSS NO MORE PICTURES , !!!!!


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 18, 2022)

Is anyone from California driving to ML? Or are any collectors/dealers who visit CA regularly going? I have a bike I purchased a while back that can be brought to ML and would like to figure out a way to get it here to CA. Of course you'd be compensated for your time and trouble. Please PM me if you can help. Thanks on advance.


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Sep 18, 2022)

fordmike65 said:


> Is anyone from CA driving to ML? Thanks on advance.



I believe *Ontario* CA is a border province.


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 18, 2022)

Archie Sturmer said:


> I believe *Ontario* CA is a border province.



Edited* CA as in California. Not our neighbors to the North.


----------

